
Malware attack disrupts delivery of L.A. Times and Tribune papers across the U.S - aburan28
https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-times-delivery-disruption-20181229-story.html
======
merricksb
Discussed earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18786613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18786613)

